# Bruised nipples at end of her season???



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

So Lola (7 months) has just had her first season. She was bleeding for nearly two weeks, which stopped 6 days ago. This morning I noticed bruising around her nipples and swelling. Does anyone know if this is normal or something I should be concerned about? Could it be a false pregnancy or is it too soo. For that? She doesn't seem at all bothered by it. N x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Towards the end of the season the discharge becomes clear, usual season lasts for 21 ish days - does Lola still have any discharge and is her vulva still swollen?
Swollen nipples will be due to hormones - and it could develop into false pregnancy - does she have any other symptoms - slight moodiness and tendancy to nest - maybe curling up around toys etc?
Hopefully it will just settle down, but keep watch and be prepared to pop her into see the vet if her behaviour is out of character.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi Nadine, 
I'm glad Lola is nearing the end of her season. Good advice there from Marzi.
I didn't find this with Molly although they were a little more swollen than Pre season but not much. I'd imagine it to be normal but if persists or Lola is suffering with it, see your vet. 
Will Lola be spayed 3 months from the last day of bleeding? I think that was the advice I was given but they may differ. 

Hope she's getting on ok 

xxx


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Thank you ladies! Yes, she is definitely still at the end of her season, I haven't noticed any discharge but she is still attracting attention from the boys! Her nipples have been more obvious since the start of her season but today they seem fuller beneath the nipples and slightly bruised. Hard to describe but almost like milk was coming in. Hopefully just hormones and it will settle but I might call the vet in the morning. Spay was booked in for January at her 6 month vet check when she was looking like her season was starting... but it took ages to properly start so will probably become February x


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

PS. Marzi, she isn't nesting but strangely she has taken to chewing and pulling the stuffing out of her favourite teddy that she has had since we got her and she has never, ever chewed before!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Just wanted to update this in case it pops up on a search for someone. I took Lola to the vet who said it was a normal (but quite extreme) reaction to all the hormones in her body and because it is her first season, it is a bit like her going through puberty! She still has the swelling and bruised look but is not bothered by it. He said to watch out for any phantom pregnancy symptoms in about a months time and explained all of that to me, just in case. And best of all, he didn't charge me a penny!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Nadine, sorry I've missed your post. Busy busy week! So glad Lola is ok (poor girl with the bruised nipples) and coming out the other end of her season. She's been through a lot, wee pet. Fingers crossed for no phantom pregnancy and here's hoping she can get back to her puppy self!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

I know, if only it had held off for a few more weeks we could have avoided all of this and she would have been spayed!! Ah well, I've enjoyed all the extra cuddles she has needed! All I can say is I will never complain about my own PMT again, we definitely get off lightly by comparison!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

They seem to! Poor things! I suppose they are getting 6 months worth of pmt! It's not fair, poor puppies!


----------

